
Why aren’t Angular and React as scalable as game engines? - CitrusFruits
https://www.skuid.com/blog/why-arent-angular-and-react-as-scalable-as-game-engines/
======
wmil
This is a spam post. It's just trying to sell Skuid.

But here's the reason. Web developers need to have their code work with
multiple rendering engines with different bugs and interpretations of the
specs. CSS is very finicky.

Basically you're always going to need to view the HTML/CSS. So trying to hide
it behind a visual editor is setting yourself up for failure.

~~~
aduensing
Didn't get the formatting right on the post; first time submitting something
on HN. I'll add a tag next time.

I disagree with your point about how you're _always_ going to need to view the
HTML/CSS. Sure, there's always a point at which it will become necessary, but
when is it completely unnecessary? Do you really need to see the HTML for
every button you put on the page? What about a header? A tabset?

